# Time for a new track!



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I have my tomy track on the floor now since I got it. It was the first 4 lane set up I ever owned! I picked up a free steel and wood desk today from some nice people in N.J. I found them on Craigslist. the desk is super solid has 3 draws and had an L type extension. I figure that will get mounted where your legs would go with a power supply of some sort either worts and the power strip or a power supply. On top I am planning to mount a 4x8 piece of plywood with 2x3 braces thru bolted to the desk and have 2 or 3 2x3 with lag bolts thru the sides so I can lift it off the desk if need be. I will start with the picks as I progress. I would like some ideas for the layout. I want a lot of straights and a little challenge in the middle some where I have tracker if you have any interesting files for a track you did and liked please send it over!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

T-Jet, if you need some more straights I can send you what I have left, gratis. I have 4 X 15", 2 X 9", 4 X 6" and 2 X 3"...and believe me, those 3" come in handy when things don't quite line up!!! I have 6 X 6" 1/8th radius corners I can throw in too, that'll tighten things up. Just PM me an address and I'll get it out to you on Tuesday.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Pete McKay said:


> T-Jet, if you need some more straights I can send you what I have left, gratis. I have 4 X 15", 2 X 9", 4 X 6" and 2 X 3"...and believe me, those 3" come in handy when things don't quite line up!!! I have 6 X 6" 1/8th radius corners I can throw in too, that'll tighten things up. Just PM me an address and I'll get it out to you on Tuesday.


great thanks. I really appreciate that pete. i'll send 5 to ya for the postage give me the paypal email ok?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Goodbye floor and hello table...Yeah!*

T-Jet Racer,

I am excited for you! Hence the "!" mark. LOL :thumbsup: & 

Now you are cookin' man. That desk sounds like a Godsend to me. Off the floor...you are soooooo gonna love that! :woohoo:

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

yep...off the floor and stable*. This will be fun to see the progress on. Go-man-go!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Don't worry about postage, T-Jet, I don't. I spend $5 on coffee every day. Around here one hand washes the other. Just give me an addy and it's all your'n.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, mat not seem like much but since the track is being built in my Pa. house it's a start. I got the desk out of the trailer and into the garage. This is where most of the work will be done. In order to get it into the basement the 4x8 sheet will be cut in half, framed with 2x3 lumber, mounted to the table top then disassembled and moved. The desk measures out at 24 x 60 so from front to back there will be a 1 foot cantaliever and side to side 1.5 ft cantaliever. the desk is a metal frame with a laminated top. office quality, not an ikea special. now it's off to the home depot!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Track went out today, you could consider a 4X8 6 lane possibly with the inside corners I sent. I threw in all my left over stuff from LSMR, whatever you don't use pass along. Sequoia will be my last track for a long while.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

*Thanks Pete!*

Well i went to the mail box and found a care package fro AMG Racing today. A very nice box of track donated by Pete. I just want to say Thanks Pete!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow it got there fast! No problem, that's what this forum is allll about.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

No pictures yet but I got 2 more excellent free tables from some nice guy on craigslist. I looks like I will position the desk and tables in the basement first, then start the actuall building. If I remember to take the camera tdy I'll post some pics!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

here's the desk and tables


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kewl beans...*

T-jet,

Great to see the before track pictures also. You guys can come back to this thread someday and say "Remember when?" Kewl beans! 

Bob...zilla


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, it is progress. The tables are in place take a look.
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0395.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0396.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0382.jpg

The desk has a small side table that the power supply will get put on.
More, a lot more to come.....


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Well I ordered the 4 controlls and a astron power supply today. Also put together a door track, can't seem to find an inexpensive door so I thru it on a used hollow door which will get a piece of 1/2 plywood on it. At least its off the floor and a track to race on 
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0411.jpg


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Good Use*

Closet doors are good for something - door tracks! The rollers are the give away.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> Closet doors are good for something - door tracks! The rollers are the give away.:thumbsup:


Yup, the free recycled type! I will put a 1/2 sheet of ply on it and frame it with 1x8 more to come!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Zoooooooooooooooooooooom baby!*

Waiting in the shadows for more pics of your off the floor and on the table track!

Bob...New Tables in New York sounds like fun...zilla


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok, so I said I was doing a "temporary " door track. It just seemed to be a piece of crap with the hollow door so I made a framed in table, here are some pics. The worst part was the folding legs. They dont come with directions and every move I made to mount them hit a snag. I finally got 1 side done the other was cake at that point. Still a temp. layout, but I will be running a timer, brakes and external supply. A lot left to do...
table top http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0431.jpg
the dredded legs http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0432.jpg
ahh success http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0433.jpg
anti-gravity device (NASA got nothing on us!)
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0434.jpg
a few test laps! http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0435.jpg


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Lookin' Good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hallelulja!

Bet yer happy tp be off the floor.


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Those are similar to the fold-up legs I'll be using on my routed track - are there any issues with weight on them? I have 2 but was wondering if 4 might be more appropriate ...

Cheers

Richard


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

neophytte said:


> Those are similar to the fold-up legs I'll be using on my routed track - are there any issues with weight on them? I have 2 but was wondering if 4 might be more appropriate ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Richard


so far ok, but I am not impressed with these. I got them at home depot. the lock seems like it will go past the straight position if pushed. i mat put a safety cable to prevent it


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Off to a good start...*

Out of the depths and onto a higher plain at last. Looks like a fun ride. :thumbsup: I think your safety idea on the legs is really a good one. Better to be safe than sorry and probably an easy fix. All it would take is one well meaning _"leaner"_ to reach across for a deslotted car and you may be back running cars on the floor.  Once one side goes the other will likely follow. *BTW: Is that one of those tweaked Super III's running the inaugural hot laps?... WTG!* nd


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

no some old super g+ car


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

T-Jet Racer said:


> so far ok, but I am not impressed with these. I got them at home depot. the lock seems like it will go past the straight position if pushed. i mat put a safety cable to prevent it


Hmmm, I got mine at Bunnings, but they are probably made in the same Chinese factory 










Cheers

Richard


----------

